# Winter's Coming



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Winter seems to be coming early this year, and since winter traffic at our motel has been on a decline, DW and I have decided to shut down for January, February, and March. We are going to close up completely, drain the water and heating systems, shut off the power, etc. and go away.

We'll take reservations by email and phone messages from wherever we are. So,

If you had three months Jan-March and no work to do, what would you do? where would you go? why?

Guidelines I can offer are:

We will probably drive from Nova Scotia, and enjoy driving, so mainland north America is a good choice. Anywhere else we would have to hook up a car unless public transit is really good.
But if you know a great place, we should fly to, we're open to ideas.

Neither of us are much on cold weather.

We're both more the people watching kind than the activity type. Prefer to sit on the beach or at a cafe or talk to people than go roller-blading.

Languages spoken: English, enough French to sell (or buy!) a room.

Budget: US$8-10,000 for three months.

thanks for your advice!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

go someplace warm... 
The florida keys are beautiful duruing those months... you can get a place for fairly cheap.. we go for a week in feb and it costs us about 1000-1200$ for lodging and dining

well worth a visit.. not sure if you could live 3 months down there for 10K but you could have a great extended vaca... 

some florida keys pics 

Rod goes down for the winter too.. maybe he'd take you on a boat ride!!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Hi John,

Sent you a private message. 

What a lovely spot! Whereabouts is it?

Any ideas on how I find a spot like that? The net, I suppose.

Thanks


----------

